
Shazam for Seafood Hopes to Catch Fraudulent Fish - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/animals/a21234/shazam-for-fish-hopes-to-identify-fish-fraud/
======
King-Aaron
This is great if you're buying a fish that's already cleaned and filleted.
Though if you're buying a complete fish, be it on your head if you don't know
what variety it is just by looking at the animal.

